# T1 can't lose weight



## Tiss (Sep 26, 2018)

My first forum post. I've been T1 since 1980 at 26 years old. Started Libre 6 weeks ago and I love it. I am seriously thinking about going onto a pump (if I qualify).  Already my BS has dropped to 57. 
I have Diabetic Oedema in both eyes so a huge incentive to get better control.  
I joined Slimming World 5 weeks ago and have stuck to the plan religiously; honestly I have. I have increased my exercise but have not lost on ounce of weight. I weigh 10st 5lbs and am 
5 foot tall and a size 14.  I only want to lose 10 lbs to get me down a dress size. 
I hardly ever drink alcohol now and have reduced carbs, especially bread. 
Anyone else in this situation or can advise me?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 26, 2018)

Welcome Tiss. Those Libres are very educational & I really do Love my Pump !   Muscles' weigh so don't get to disheartened, Good luck .


----------



## Tiss (Sep 27, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome Tiss. Those Libres are very educational & I really do Love my Pump !   Muscles' weigh so don't get to disheartened, Good luck .


Thanks Hobie. I do hope I can get a pump in the next few months.


----------

